# Jesus appears to "the TWELVE" after resurrection



## nwink (Apr 7, 2014)

If Judas hung himself and Matthias was not elected until after the ascension, how did Jesus appear "to the Twelve" after his resurrection?

1 Corinthians 15:3-5
3 For what I received I passed on to you as of first importance: that Christ died for our sins according to the Scriptures, 4 that he was buried, that he was raised on the third day according to the Scriptures, 5 and that he appeared to Cephas, and then to the Twelve.


----------



## JOwen (Apr 7, 2014)

It was a _title_ or a _colloquial term_ designated for the number of the disciples, though Judas was now dead.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 7, 2014)

Matthias was a witness of the all the events of Jesus from the baptism of John to the ascension (Acts 1:21-26). So Christ appeared to him too even though he joined the Twelve later.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 7, 2014)

Galatians also tells us that Jesus appeared to Paul, if you want to include him.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Apr 7, 2014)

"The Twelve" was just the generic title for the inner circle of Jesus' disciples, regardless of who was actually in that group at the time.


----------



## MarieP (Apr 7, 2014)

It would be kind of like me saying, "When my mom was in grade school." She obviously wasn't my mom then! I think Paul had Matthias in mind.


----------



## clark thompson (Apr 9, 2014)

The twelve was for the disciples they stayed with Jesus since the first found Him, it could been more than twelve or less but it as His inner crowd.


----------

